# errore con emerge iptables

## champa

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c: In function `init':

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:51: error: structure has no member named `flags'

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c: In function `parse':

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:138: error: structure has no member named `flags'

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:138: error: `IPT_ROUTE_CONTINUE' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:138: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:138: error: for each function it appears in.)

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c: In function `print':

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:186: error: structure has no member named `flags'

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:186: error: `IPT_ROUTE_CONTINUE' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c: In function `save':

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:209: error: structure has no member named `flags'

extensions/libipt_ROUTE.c:209: error: `IPT_ROUTE_CONTINUE' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [extensions/libipt_ROUTE_sh.o] Error 1

ho ricevuto questo errore durante l'emerge di iptable: qualc'uno può aiutarmi a risolvere? grazie

champa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bug

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128032&highlight=libiptroutesh+o

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103490&highlight=libiptroutesh+o

----------

